# MF III Ozello report



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

awesome day-congrats, ;  ill pole  ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like a great day on the water. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dpurcell (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm green with envy! Man, that sure was a beautiful morning! I'm hopin' to make a trip over there for the New moon (similar tides to yours on that Friday). I love those ultra calm motnings over there and this time of year is awesome! Thanks for the pics and the inspiration.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good job Rob...Looks like a great birthday!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

we need to get a Microskiff "The Rock Garden Rally" like we did the first one!!!! I miss it!!!


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Great fish! Do you launch at Pirates Cove? I've taken my noe there twice and have done alright. If you ever have an open seat let me know, I'd love to learn it better.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, happy birthday! [smiley=partyguy.gif] That trip was a nice present to yourself.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> Great fish! Do you launch at Pirates Cove? I've taken my noe there twice and have done alright. If you ever have an open seat let me know, I'd love to learn it better.


I have open seats all the time. But I go spur of the moment all the time too. I can always use some one splitting the fuel bill with me-(the jeep not the boat) ;D


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

sent you a pm, let me know


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I did not recieve your PM.


L.R.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Well I sent an email too. If you dont get that either my # 386-623-3944

Zach


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

got it!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like an excellent day on the water and to be on your birthday is even better  i remember going out on my last birthday and ended up loading the boat with reds, hope you had a great b-day


----------

